# Darling Spitz in VA



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

(Xposted from GSUSA)

This little gal has been listed as a black, Eskie mix, and now as a German
Spitz, and finally just as a Spitz. Truly she is some type of Spitz and needs
help.

She is a very pretty little gal, listed at about 30 lbs, but does not look that big
to me. As a point of reference, my German Spitz run about 18 lbs, tops.

She is in Wytheville, Virginia [Southwest of Roanoke].

Does anyone know of any one that can rescue this German Spitz before it is
too late? I doubt that she is 30 lbs, and you can see her photo, here.

#4 F American Eskimo mix, black, 2 yrs, 30 lbs
Cute fluffy girl âEUR" looks a bit like an oversized Pom!
Has been available since 10/10.
http://www.je923 .com/images/ DOGS_024. jpg


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Dogstar said:


> (Xposted from GSUSA)
> 
> This little gal has been listed as a black, Eskie mix, and now as a German
> Spitz, and finally just as a Spitz. Truly she is some type of Spitz and needs
> ...


Seven days really sin't that long to find a home. Even most kill shelters give dogs with a good chance of being adopted 2-3 months sometimes 6-8 months. 

I couldn't see the picture, but I'm sure she's a swee dog.


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Jul 24, 2007)

Fixed.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Where is this dog currently?


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Still in the shelter and it is NOT a no kill or limited intake shelter. 14 days is quite a long time for them.



PS: Teddy, I'm not sure where in Texas you are, but state law requires 3 days before strays can be put down. Most municiple shelters don't keep dogs more than 10 days, max.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Why don't you post a link so that members can access information on this dog?


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

briteday said:


> Why don't you post a link so that members can access information on this dog?


http://www.je923.com


----------



## poohlp (Jul 10, 2007)

Dogstar,

Not to change the subject, but I looked at that website and the story of the lab puppy with the untreated broken lab left to suffer is so sad.  Do you know what the deal with that was or how the puppy is doing?


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Unfortunately, I don't know anything else about this shelter- the dog got posted to one of my rescue lists and since I know we have posters fairly often here looking for small dogs (and this one is, I am told, smaller than advertised), I thought I'd post her. I'm halfway across the country or I'd pull and foster her myself.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

If anyone in PA is interested, I will be in Roanoke (like 20 minutes from this shelter) next weekend. I know it's past the "due date", but maybe they'd keep her longer if someone is coming for her. Actually, I just looked at the sight and don't see the picture anymore.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

She's actually showing up on the rescued list. Yay.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Excellent, ya'll beat me to the update!


----------

